# SPs as candies and chocolate



## motionpicturesoundtrack (Jul 4, 2013)

I posted this over in the ENFJ forum and wanted to get some opinions on my estimations of each type as a chocolate or candy. What do you think? 






Rationals:




ENTJ - Lion Bar
ENTP - Pop Rocks
INTJ - Jawbreaker
INTP - Jelly beans




Artisans:




ESTP - Oreo
ESFP - Strawberry laces 
ISFP - Ice gems 
ISTP - Brighton rock




Guardians: 




ESTJ - Yorkie
ESFJ - Twix
ISFJ - Diary Milk
ISTJ - Kit Kat




Idealists:




ENFP - Curly Wurly
ENFJ - Ferrero Rocher
INFP - Twirl
INFJ - Rainbow drops


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

ESFP - Hot Tamales. roud:


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

LOL. It's funny and adorable. How did you come up with these ideas?
I am imagining the candies talking to each other.

I wanna say Skittles for ESFP.
I like that idea of ISFP as ice gems.
Also, ISFP - macaron, anyone?


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

Damn, you have the best chocolate for ENFJ


----------



## motionpicturesoundtrack (Jul 4, 2013)

@uncertain
aw you guys are sooooo macarons! Teeny weeny little cute flavoursome macarons. Like breakfast cereal macarons. 
Lol the Ferrero Rocher was kind of a little joke between the ENFJs. I hope we do them justice


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

motionpicturesoundtrack said:


> @_uncertain_
> aw you guys are sooooo macarons! Teeny weeny little cute flavoursome macarons. Like breakfast cereal macarons.
> Lol the Ferrero Rocher was kind of a little joke between the ENFJs. I hope we do them justice


Lol thanks.
I don't think I know any ENFJ in real life. I just want to have one Ferrero Rocher right away when I read it. It's so rich in flavor and texture and yet the amount of sweetness is perfect. If I buy myself a row of three I will get addicted and then I will go on to buy a box.

I wonder what that analogy means here.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Chocolates filled with whiskey for ESTP. Oreo is too vanilla for me.


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

monemi said:


> Chocolates filled with whiskey for ESTP. Oreo is too vanilla for me.


:shocked:


----------



## DevilishGrin (May 15, 2013)

ISTP sourpatch kids.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Fat Bozo said:


> :shocked:


What? You don't like whiskey? You prefer vodka cherry filled chocolates?


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

monemi said:


> What? You don't like whiskey? You prefer vodka cherry filled chocolates?


No, I doubt I would like either. Especially not more than Oreos. Those things are heavenly.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Not going to speak for everyone but here is the chocolate I am.


----------



## motionpicturesoundtrack (Jul 4, 2013)

@Promethea
I choked on my tea


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Fat Bozo said:


> No, I doubt I would like either. Especially not more than Oreos. Those things are heavenly.


Meh... I buy Oreo's for the kids because I'm not tempted to scoff them all down. 



Promethea said:


> Not going to speak for everyone but here is the chocolate I am.




Hehehe.... do those actually taste like chocolate or is chocolate like kids cherry flavoured medicine tastes 'cherry' like?


----------

